# Weight Loss Bootcamps - Brockwell Park



## RSPT (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all

Are you growing tired of the gym? Is the monotony getting you down? Is the cost outweighing the results? If so, it might be time to go outside... 

I am launching a series of group fitness sessions on Brockwell Park (near the Lido) on Wednesday evenings. The sessions focus on fat loss, strength training and cardio health for members at ANY fitness level.

The details are below, and if it’s of interest – just drop me a line on 07956 518 061 or richard@richardscarlett.com and I’ll fill you in on the rest!  Numbers are limited

Cheers

WHERE: Brockwell Park - behind the Lido.  

WHEN: The first session will be held on Wednesday 13th July, and subsequent sessions will be held every week at the same time until 14 September. Sessions begin at 19:45. 

DURATION: 10 weeks, approximately 60 minutes per session, Wednesdays at 19:45 - kicking off 13 July 2011

HOW MUCH DOES IT COST: £10 per session on a pay as you go basis or you can purchase ten sessions for £80 

WHAT DO I BRING? Plenty of water and a towel – you are likely to need it! If you have an exercise mat, bring it along too as there may be some floor-work, though no worries if not.

CONTACT: www.richardscarlett.com / 07956 518 061 / www.twitter.com/RichScarlettPT


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

edit

(sorry wrong forum)


----------

